# Rock crusher plans???



## Ozarks_1 (Jan 11, 2003)

Anybody know where I can find plans for a "small" build-it-yourself rock crusher?

Here's the situation:
I've got plenty of good-sized rocks and a bunch of big rocks. I've also got numerous washouts and muddy spots in the driveway - which I'm slowly fixing. 
With all the available rocks on the place (simply too big for my use), I absolutely hate the thought of buying rock for the driveway! There's got to be a way to make big ones into little ones - and after having 2 strokes and a heart attack last year, it's not going to be a sledge hammer!


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

..................You can rent a Skidsteer that has a Jackhammer attachment instead of the bucket . Most skdisteers come with a universal attachment that is a quick disconnect . SO , rent it for a week , spend 4 days busting up all your rocks , Put the Bucket "ON" and start hauling all those bustedup rocks to your road and then smooth out as necessary , fordy...


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

There are crusher buckets for excavators, perhaps there's an old one with a few hours left on that would get the job done. I can't see this being a cheap project but will keep reading and hoping....... I've a few acres of rock that would look good it small bits too!


----------



## BobBoyce (Aug 21, 2004)

Liquid nitrogen and a small hammer? :haha:


----------



## Bob_W_in_NM (Sep 28, 2003)

Rock Crusher - no problem. Just get yourself a Toro rotary lawn mower!

Way back when I was a youngster my older cousin took his household lawn mower to the local Toro and Gravely dealer one spring for a tune up.

I was with him when we went to pick it up in his Buick. The old man that ran the place handed him the bill and explained to him that he could not sharpen the blade, he had to replace it.

As we were loading the mower in the trunk of the Buick, the old man admonished my cousin.

He said: "Remember son, this is a lawn mower, NOT a rock crusher."


----------



## BobBoyce (Aug 21, 2004)

Now that was even better than mine ;-)


----------



## JustinThyme (Nov 21, 2004)

Google 'bradford breaker' and 'trommel' .I doubt you'll find something small and easy that'll break rocks .Whatever breaks rocks easily will be big ,especially seeing youre starting off with boulders .

If your ground is hard maybe you can sponsor a D8 race where the rocks are .


----------

